
Why did ancient Egypt spend 3000 years playing a game nobody else liked? - zem
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2016-06-01-why-did-ancient-egypt-spend-3000-years-playing-a-game-nobody-else-liked
======
Jaruzel
Long rambling article. I found the wikipedia page to be much more digestible:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senet)

Fascinating none the less though.

